# Steel toe boots?



## Darrin

Just a thought, steel toes really are not needed in the saddle. How about a regular old steel toed boot for ground work then change when you hop into the saddle?


----------



## Ashley S

I could do that I suppose, but I'd still be at risk of being stood on when leading the horse after dismounting.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If a horse is stepping into your area, I think you need to correct that lack of respect and get them out of your personal space. Horses should NOT walk over or into you.. EVER! :/ So dangerous and not to mention rude on their part! 1000lbs versus ~100lbs!

Personally I don't think you should get steel toed boots, IMOP. They tire you out, and you shouldn't ride in them (my opinion and from experience.)

But that's only my opinion. Be careful!


----------



## smrobs

I agree with Sky, you need to address the behavior issue that is causing him to get so far into your space that he is stepping on your toes often enough to make you think you need steel toes.

One other thing to think about, the steel in steel toed boots isn't really _that_ thick and it is still possible to bend it. I've known a couple of people who were wearing steel toes and when they dropped something on their foot that weighed only a few hundred pounds, it bent the steel down into their toes and they could not remove the boot. They had to call the EMTs and have the boot cut off. :?


----------



## Ashley S

It's not that it happens often but I'd rather have the protection if it does happen, as with a riding helmet. I'm sure we've all had horses freak out before. I've had my foot stood on numerous times now before I had any chance to react. Riding many different horses I can't know their individual behaviours. 

I don't think that being tired out is going to be an issue, I'm not going to be doing any walking in them.

As for the steel being bent, I'd rather cut off the boot than have a broken foot. The standard that they meet protects against any foot damage with upto 1000kg of weight.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I wear steel toes when I'm handling horses I don't know in a work-type setting. I have them for my "day job" but at the barn on weekends if I'm doing turn in or turn out, they are on my feet. In my experience, for people who regularity work at barns and a lot of BOs who help with chores, steel toes are almost standard. I don't ride in them though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty

Also - steel caps are designed to sever your toes as opposed to crushing them, so that toes can be re-attached. So your feet won't be 'invincible' even in steel caps!

I certainly wouldn't ride in them, it would be mighty uncomfortable :/


----------



## Northernstar

Years ago, I worked in two very large stables in my state, and the staff were always told to _never _wear steel-toed boots on the job - I was very glad to be wearing regular work boots one day when a young TB began prancing in excitement as I was getting the gate open to his paddock during the a.m. turnout - needless to say, he "pranced" on my big toe, but at that unfortunate moment he then decided to stand still!
It was comparable to having 1000 lbs of compression on my foot! I was able to get him to lift up, get in his paddock, and then had an 8 hr. work day ahead! Needless to say, I ended up losing the toenail, (which grew back months later, however), but if I had steel-toed boots on..... Eeeek! I can't even imagine!


----------



## ponyboy

Kayty said:


> Also - steel caps are designed to sever your toes as opposed to crushing them, so that toes can be re-attached. So your feet won't be 'invincible' even in steel caps!



That's a total myth.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Yep, the only drawback of steel toes is they don't protect the side of the foot! I like the ankle support and without them I would not be able to wear sandals lol. They have saved my feet many a time.

Why would heavy industry require them if they were so dangerous?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If you do decide to get them, make sure the treads aren't super deep where they could get caught in the stirrup. That's what happened to me. Very scary stuff.


----------



## goingnowhere1

I don't know any kind of specific steel toe boot but Mountain Horse offers a couple boots that have them. (they're really comfy too)
Though I wouldn't really advertise wearing steel toes. they get kind of heavy after awhile and they can be dangerous if a horse steps on them


----------



## Ashley S

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Why would heavy industry require them if they were so dangerous?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a bizarre myth indeed. You see people making arguments against pretty much any safety equipment despite being legally mandated. I have seen people claim that riding helmets are dangerous despite saving many lives.



Skyseternalangel said:


> If you do decide to get them, make sure the treads aren't super deep where they could get caught in the stirrup. That's what happened to me. Very scary stuff.


They are designed pretty much the same as normal riding boots.

http://www.equitector.com/longriding.cfm


----------



## gothicangel69

I wear steel toes any time I am working with horses- no exceptions. I've been stepped on numerous times over the past 15 years and havn't felt a thing . I also had one crazy 2 year old rear up and slam down on one of my feet, and the shoes were not damaged in the least bit- and neither was my foot. I was very fortunate in that circumstance that I did not get hit in the face with a hoof, and came away completely unscathed, thanks to the steel toed boots!
I would not recommend them for riding due to the fact that most steel toed boots have very thick treads, but you may be able to find something suitable if that is what you want, and if you look around enough. 
The steel can bend and crush your foot, but it takes a tremendous force to do such- having a horse step on them will not be enough force to damage the boots. CSA and ANSI standard boots go through rigorous testing to ensure they are durable enough for heavy industrial type industries, which makes them the safest ones to buy when shopping for steel toes boot. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrisnscully

Boy - I have read some rubbish before but steel toe caps are never designed to sever toes!

Horses may be perfectly trained and still spook into your space - saying you should train your horse better is just daft too - does the same apply to wearing a riding hat? Nope and I would no more get on a horse without a hat than I would wear non steel capped boots!

Ashley - I would recommend Regent Epsom steel toe jodhpur boots - you can sometimes get them on Ebay for around £30 - 35. From Rideaway they are about £50. I wear them all the time, whether riding or not, they are very comfortable and meet EU specs for protection EN ISO 20345-2004 - 200 Kjoules


----------



## Kayty

ponyboy said:


> That's a total myth.


Gee, I'd better let all of the tradies I know, know. My tradie partner had better head over to OH&S and let them know too, they need to re-write their manuals!!!


----------



## crimson88

I know a guy who wore steel toes around his percherons and one stepped on his foot that the steel cap bent backwards and cut his toes off. If he wasn't wearing steel toes, his foot would probably just been broken.


----------



## sierrams1123

crimson88 said:


> I know a guy who wore steel toes around his percherons and one stepped on his foot that the steel cap bent backwards and cut his toes off. If he wasn't wearing steel toes, his foot would probably just been broken.



I also know someone this happened to.

You can all say it is a myth all you like but it is not a myth when it has happened in REAL LIFE.

My boyfriend is required to wear steel toe boots on some of his job sites and I hate them! When he comes home from work I hide them so that he does not wear them other then when he has too.

I have had my feet stepped on a few times in my life, even being bare foot, it only hurts while they are standing on your foot (if you have a boot on) and I have never had any serious injuries from my foot being stepped on. The worst thing it has caused me was a sore foot with an ugly bruise, but I just sucked it up and put my big girl panties on and dealt with it.

I agree with the above posters about this being a behavioral issue that you should fix not cover up with protective wear. The only times I have had it happen to me were all my fault, I was either not paying attention to my surroundings or I put my foot in their way.

I would rather deal with this kind of superficial injury then the lose of some toes. Myth or not, I don't want to loose any toes!

(do not judge my ugly feet, for I believe feet are for walking on not to look pretty) this was also about 5 min after it happened it got a lot uglier before it got pretty


----------



## cmarie

I almost lost some toes wearing my steel toes out in the pen and got stepped on I had to get the boot cut off and now my toes are numb.


----------



## Endiku

I wear steel toed Brazos working boots when I'm working, wear ariat paddock boots when I'm riding, and wear rubber boots for trudging. I've been stepped on both with only the rubber boots (completely my fault unfortunately) on and with my paddock and steel toed, and I'd much rather be stepped on in steel toed boots than my ariats or my rubber boots. :3 I've even ridden in my Brazos before, without a problem- although the treads did make it slightly annoying.


----------



## ponyboy

Kayty said:


> Gee, I'd better let all of the tradies I know, know. My tradie partner had better head over to OH&S and let them know too, they need to re-write their manuals!!!



Yeah, they'd better. Because what you said was that steel toed boots are DESIGNED to cut the toes off. As in, they do it on purpose. Why would anyone design boots like that?


----------



## littleredridinghood

If you get a good quality steel toed boot, they will be fine. If you buy a cheaper pair you run the risk of getting a boot with a thinner piece of steel that may bend into your toes if a horse steps on your foot. Don't buy a pair of boots simply because they are cheaper than another pair. Save up for a really good pair, and until them work on getting your horse out of your space.


----------



## waresbear

I doubt you will find steel toed boots that will slide easy in & out of a stirrup. They cannot be designed with a narrower toe like riding boots. You risk a hang up, so maybe train your horses to respect your space instead of riding in steel toed boots. Easier & more sensible solution. By the way, your farrier will like you better for it.


----------



## Iseul

I don't work with the horses unless I had my steel-toes on. I'll walk them one place to another, groom, muck a stall with shoes or regular boots, but if I'm doing anything where I may have to have a small "come to Jesus" session with them, I don't do so without my steel-toes. I've been stepped on multiple times, and the hooves have always either completely missed the steel cap, or stepped right on it. My toes are all still intact, and I have no issue slipping my boots out of my stirrups. Albeit, I like having oversized or roper stirrups that are roomy compared to other types of stirrups, so not much of anything could get stuck in them.(; I've gotten my foot stuck in a stirrup before (hopping off the horse) and was very frustrated trying to get I out..So now I just ride with stirrups that are roomy and easily accommodate my steel-toe work boots. I've dropped ~300lb wood structures on them, had them stepped on by horses, have hadthem jumped on by larger human jerks, etc and have never had any of my toes severed..So, if that is there true design, I guess all the steel-toe boots I've been in are truely designed defectivly. 

I've worked with horses who respect my space indefinitely and wouldn't dream of invading it, to horses that will decide it might be worth a shot at invading it occasionally, to horses that purposely step on me and try to run me over because they believe they can (before I take care of that). I work/ride where at times, I have no clue what kind of horse I will be dealing with. I don't want a broken foot, so my steel-toes are the only thing I know as a positive for what's going to happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty

ponyboy said:


> Yeah, they'd better. Because what you said was that steel toed boots are DESIGNED to cut the toes off. As in, they do it on purpose. Why would anyone design boots like that?


Oh I see, reading too far into my words and trying to be clever about it. 
They are designed, to sever the toes, when put under a great deal of pressure, rather than crushing the toes. Crushed toes cannot be reattached, severed toes can. This also makes it safer in the workplace - the foot can be removed from the boot if the toe of the boot is stuck under machinery. 
Is that more suitable for you?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I hope that a horse does not count as "a great deal of pressure" though. A boot designed for use in industry should not be phased by the relatively small weight of a horse when compared to fun things that can fall on feet in, say, a mine equipment shop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty

I wouldn't think so Anebel, but my post wasn't necessarily related to the pressure of a horse stepping on your foot. I'm talking a huge amount like machinery falling on your foot that would require a great deal of effort to move it again.


----------



## Ashley S

chrisnscully said:


> Ashley - I would recommend Regent Epsom steel toe jodhpur boots - you can sometimes get them on Ebay for around £30 - 35. From Rideaway they are about £50. I wear them all the time, whether riding or not, they are very comfortable and meet EU specs for protection EN ISO 20345-2004 - 200 Kjoules


Thanks, they are certainly cheaper than some of the others I've seen anyway.


----------



## SilverShadowStable

I would like to recommend Red Wings. Mine are about 5 years old and cost me about $270 cdn when I bought them. They fit a stirrup excellent and I used to wear them for mall shopping trips when my back was really bad, they are truly that comfy. The style is called Electricians boot if I recall, they even come with set of roper tabs to fit in the western crowd, ( I rode English but what the hay.). The boots handle mud excellent and they are the next best thing to sliced bread as far as I am concerned. I have steel toed runners, boots and rig boots for work, and the Red Wings are truly in a class their own. I just wish I had been wearing them the day my 2 year old colt twisted the top of my pinky toe off (nail and skin n all) when he accidentally Stumbled into me and he twisted off his right front to get out of my space rather than back 
straight up. The reason I originally bought the boots is my boy Fire likes to back up for butt skritches and steps on my toes every now and again, it's our thing, I taught him how to back up like he's parking a rig with my hand signals, he just needs those side mirrors I guess! 
Raye Anne
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

there are plenty of steel toe boots suitable for riding. Ariat barnyards come in steel toe, there terrain endurance shoes did also. 
Ariat makes lots of western styles including pointy toe models with safety toes if that is what you are into .
My riding shoes are Justin lace up ropers, in steel toe. Once they are on your feet you cant tell any difference until you get stepped on. I have found alot of the "uncomfortable" statements are by people who have never worn them. 

Myth busters blasted that "cut your toe" off ole wives tale. Anything with enough force well over 2000 psi, to collapse a steel toe boot into cutting off your toes, would turn your entire foot into a complete pancake.


----------



## ponyboy

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I hope that a horse does not count as "a great deal of pressure" though. A boot designed for use in industry should not be phased by the relatively small weight of a horse when compared to fun things that can fall on feet in, say, a mine equipment shop.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, you would think the boots would have a rating based on how much weight they could take.


----------



## gingerscout

I dont know if you ride english or western, but I wear a pair of justin ropers with steel toes, they were like 150 bucks, and I love them, I have no trouble getting them inand out of stirrups either


----------



## chaseranya

Actually I work as a EMT in a emergancy department. We had someone come in who had got stepped on by a horse with steel toe boots on. We cut the boot off, the patient had to go to surgry to have his toes removed. Steel toes are not designed to do that, but it does happed. I would adress this as your horse has the problem. The horse needs to respect you. It's safer and more pleasent all the way around.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have never heard of anyone wearing a steel toed boot around horses....

Out of all my years I have only had one incident were a horse peeled off a toenail, and it was my fault.

Either the horse doesn't respect your space, or you are not leading/standing/reacting to be in the right spot, IMO. I would hardly call 25+ something years in the horse/ranch industry "luck" for not getting stepped on.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

chrisnscully said:


> Horses may be perfectly trained and still spook into your space - saying you should train your horse better is just daft too


My horse would not. He knows I would really kick his butt if he tried it, even when he's spooky, he never spooks into me. He USED to spook into people, he's broken foots. But that was back when he wasn't handled and had it rough. 

Training DOES make a difference. Masking the issue with safety gear won't ever fix the problem. That's like putting a really thick bad under an ill fitting saddle. Or putting lotion on a sunburn because it's flaking. 

Talk about daft.


----------



## FirstLightFarm

I hesitate to post this for fear of jinxing myself, but . . .

Years ago, I worked as a ballroom dance instructor. So having big hairy critterz step on my feet was kind of an occupational hazard.:wink: 

But I was taught that if one of my students ever stepped on my feet, it was my fault.

One, for not keeping my feet underneath me where they couldn't get stepped on.

Two, for not teaching my student that I dance in my space and he dances in his space. 

Horses do have twice as many feet as my ballroom students, but keeping those two rules have kept my tootsies intact for more than a decade.

I've seen steel-toed boots for riding at Tractor Supply but I've never known anyone who actually rode in them.


----------

